# Italian mountain biking



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone out there knows where to find the "Crested Butte of Italy". Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Viva Italia*

Well I have never been to Crested Butte, but I did live in Italy for 6 years and can say you will not have a hard time finding a place to ride. Its all open for the riding. So I would say anything north of the Po Vallen and south of the Austrian border would put you right were you want to be. I guess I could be of more help if you could tell me what part of Italy you plan on visiting.


----------



## Mtbmini (Jan 14, 2004)

I would say Torbole and Riva on the northern tip of Lake Garda.

Epic rides starting in town.

4-5 bike shops

Great food and gelato

Plenty of accomodations


----------



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Riva del garda Bike Festival*

13th BIKE FESTIVAL 
Riva del Garda, 28.04 - 01.05.2006

In Spring the 13th Bike Festival Garda trentino is held in Riva del Garda with the presence of the best bikers in the world. Right at the centre of Riva del Garda: shows, competitions, performances and acrobatics. The European BIKE magazine, the Agency Upsolut mv. and the Garda Trentino Sport Promotion Committe have planned many surprises to welcome the anniversary.
The vast programme and the collateral events come up to everyone's expectations. The most charismatic celebrities and stars of the mountain bike world are available to advise on technique, tricks and routes that you have always dreamed about. The festival area is the starting point for the meeting place for guided excursions and the Bike-Marathon arrival, test route&#8230; so everything is at hand. More then 140 exhibitors, representing more than 300 different brands will present the public with the latest designs for 2006. All participants will be given the opportunity of testing the latest mountain bikes along the test route, even before they come onto the market. The clou of the bike festival will be the late night sprint organized along the test route, which will turn into a mega party under the stars.

Info: 
GARDA TRENTINO SPORT
PROMOTION
Via Maffei, 7
38066 RIVA DEL GARDA (TN)
tel 0464 560113
fax 0464 520900
[email protected]
www.bikefestival.it


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Riva del Garda has a lot of good mountain biking but I prefer Finale Ligure. Finale is not as crowded as Riva and (IMHO) has better trails. In Riva the climbing tends to be pretty long in Finale you can spread it out.

1 Riva
2 Finale


----------



## tarantola (Apr 14, 2006)

hello, I am a Italian biker. These are some photos of mine tours

National Park of 5 terre
https://www.orme.tv/portfolio/Rossola/index.html
https://www.orme.tv/portfolio/5terre/index.html

mountains of the Emilia Romagna (Modena and Follì)
https://www.orme.tv/portfolio/ripetoscane/index.html
https://www.orme.tv/portfolio/capalazza/index.html
https://www.orme.tv/portfolio/passoserre1280x960.jpg

p.s. sorry for my english..


----------



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

*Umbria/Toscana?*

Anyone have suggestions for rides in these areas? My wife and I are traveling to the Lago Trasimeno area in October. 
We enjoy fun rides, with a fair amount of technical difficulty; "light" freeride is OK, but hardcore f/r and d/h stuff is NOT what we're looking for. We'll be riding 4-5 inch travel f/s bikes.
We plan on staying at a "bike" villa, but are interested in getting out on our own as well.

Pictures are good!
Local shop suggestions are welcome also.

Thanks!


----------



## tarantola (Apr 14, 2006)

BobL said:


> My wife and I are traveling to the Lago Trasimeno area in October.
> Thanks!


The national park of "Sibillini mountain" is very beautiful for riding.
http://www.sibillini.net/
There are any pictures of our tour.
http://www.orme.tv/portfolio/sibillini/index.html
Lago Trasimeno distance about 50km from Sibillini Mountain


----------



## theferralkid (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone know any tour companies that work in the Dolomites?


----------



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

*So, do you volunteer to guide?*



tarantola said:


> The national park of "Sibillini mountain" is very beautiful for riding.
> http://www.sibillini.net/
> There are any pictures of our tour.
> http://www.orme.tv/portfolio/sibillini/index.html
> Lago Trasimeno distance about 50km from Sibillini Mountain


 We could reciprocate when you come to California!
BTW, we'll be staying at Villa Rey for a few days.


----------



## club-giraffe (Aug 21, 2006)

All the garda lake area is famous for it's rock climbing, sailing and mountain biking. Almost all the towns in the area would have shops and hotels to fit cyclists. Finding a local guide should be and easy enough task. www.club-giraffe.com specialse in MTB tours in the area with local guides


----------



## Ernest (Sep 20, 2004)

On CardVibes.com you can download a screensaver packed with scenery pictures from in and around Riva del Garda, Italy. see for yourself what a wonderfull MTB area this is...
:thumbsup:


----------



## ciccio (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with Uzzi, Finale is very beautiful, and gives a lot of good spot, not so far from the sea.
I live in north-centre of Italy, just south of Padana Valley, and we usually ride on our mountain (from 4000 tomore than 6000 feet); but, every year I go to Finale for some days, it deserve.


----------



## fumehood (May 27, 2004)

*Grosseto*

i am going to be in Grosetto next week. Does anyone know of any riding in the immediate area? i am not sure how much time I will have, or if I will have any transportation, but if I get a chance I would like to get out and ride.


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

I have my own MTB company in Italy...above San Remo (near the border)....you have loads of riding....waaay too much in 2 years I have only touched whats available.

Above Mentonn/nice - Peille, ssopel, Breil sur Roya, La brigue, Tende. Then yo have the coast of Italy, Argentina Valley, Nervia Valley, The mountains above Andorra, Imperia, Finale Ligure.............and much more

Have a look on my site https://www.rivierabike.co.uk

some piccies


----------



## robbieracer (Dec 3, 2004)

I am thinking of moving to Firenze.

Are there mountain bike trails close by? 
I am hoping for technical singletrack, just like here in Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18 take a look.


----------



## theferralkid (Nov 23, 2004)

*Guide recomendations*

Does anyone know a guide service in the Dolomites. I'll be staying at the Hotel Turm. The address is:

Hotel Turm | Piazza Chiesa 9 | 39050 Fie allo Sciliar | Alto Adige | Dolomiti | Italy | Tel +39 0471 725 014 | Fax +39 0471 725 474 | [email protected]

I will be there the first week of September on my honeymoon and we both want to ride.

The nearest town is Bolzano and is located right between Dolomite & Stelvio National Parks.

Any recommendations?


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow, after looking at those pics I want to go to Italy!

GOAT


----------



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

theferralkid said:


> Does anyone know a guide service in the Dolomites. I'll be staying at the Hotel Turm. The address is:
> 
> Hotel Turm | Piazza Chiesa 9 | 39050 Fie allo Sciliar | Alto Adige | Dolomiti | Italy | Tel +39 0471 725 014 | Fax +39 0471 725 474 | [email protected]
> 
> ...


http://www.guidestarmountain.com/


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

*Sanremo mtb*

One of the best spot in Nord Italy is Sanremo. http://www.mtbsanremo.it:thumbsup:


----------



## slowtrain (Feb 17, 2007)

*Portofino in July?*

I'll be in Portfino in July and would appreciate any links, leads or tips for rides/bikes in the region.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

portofino, Liguria?

if so here http://www.rivierabike.co.uk


----------



## transalp-mountainbiker (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,
I really do agree with all the mountain-bikers who are praising the northern tip of Lake Garda (Riva del Garda). This really is one of the best mountainbike areas in the whole of Europe, full stop! I've taken my bike to the "Lago" at least once a year for the last 1 and a half decades and I am planning on raising this average!
On the other hand, I discovered another great area within the Italian Alps last summer, as I was cycling across the alps (Transalp - as it is called) with my mountainbike from Germany to Italy. The descent from Bocchetta di Forcola (close to the Umbrail Pass) to Bormio was breath taking, even though the trail wasn't technically demanding. If you are interested, you can check out a couple of pictures taken along said stage of the trip on the following website: www.transalp-mountainbiker.de/en-tag5.html 
However, if you are looking for stunning scenery as well as trails for any technical skill-level imaginable (as well as Mediterranean climate, of course), the northern tip of Lake Garda is your best choice!


----------



## paolomore (Feb 3, 2006)

*mtb Florence*

Hi, Robbieracer, I'm Paolo I'm From Florence (Italy); I'm riding (and racing) both road and MTB;
When you are going to came here?
If you'll contact me I'll be more than happy to show you some of the our tracks around here.
Please fell free to ask me for help; i'm very happy to make overseas friends.
Ciao
Moretti Paolo


----------



## ic3mtbracer (Mar 18, 2006)

*Italian mountain biking holiday*

Hi,
I'm planning a trip to Italy for the first week of Oct. This is my first trip to Italy. After searching on the internet it looks like two of the best areas for mountain biking are Lake Garda and Finale Ligure. I would prefer to stay in something like a B&B or farmhouse that accomodates mountain bikers. I'll be traveling with my wife, but she is not a mbiker. What area would you recommend?


----------



## paolomore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi, each ones are great place to ride; may be the best place here in Italy.
You can't go wrong in any place you''l choice.
Great food, worm weater, and a ton of trail to choice from.
you'll find many MTBers in this zone to make some friend too.
ciao 
Paolo


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

In october I'd prefer to ride in Finale cause the weather. if you go , don't forget to ride one day in Sanremo.
Have a look here http://www.mtbsanremo.it
Ciao Ale


----------



## ic3mtbracer (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back. I want to bring my own bike. Are there any bike shops there in Finale that have a website? I want to see about shipping the bike to them and having them assemble it.


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

I've found only this: http://www.rivieraoutdoor.com/
but it is under construction.
Or you could ask here http://www.finalefreeride.com/
if they can.
Ciao Ale


----------



## ic3mtbracer (Mar 18, 2006)

modoloale said:


> In october I'd prefer to ride in Finale cause the weather. if you go , don't forget to ride one day in Sanremo.
> Have a look here http://www.mtbsanremo.it
> Ciao Ale


How far is San Remo from Finale? Would I need transportation to get there?


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

Is about 40 minutes by Motorway. If you ride in Finale don't esitate to come in Sanremo. It colud be better!!! A lot of people think it is true. You can ride along more technical singletracks with beautifull landscapes and reach the sea with your bike.

Have you seen my web site? Have you seen the video?
Ciao Ale


----------



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

Uzzi, (and others)

I'm off to Garda this week for a weeks riding. I've bought the Gardasee Bike Guide by Moser (apparently the bible for that area, but only in German for those of you who don't know it)'

The problem is there are over 50 trails in volume 11 (East side of Garda) and another 40 in Volume 12 (west side).

Can you maybe give me some ideas as to your favourite trails there? I'm looking for sweet singletrack, and have no interest in doing gravel or sealed road descents. Technical with small drops etc. is ok, but I'm an XC geek first and foremost,

Thanks in advance.

P.S. We're hoping to get to Finale Ligure too, but it's a long way from Berlin so I guess we'll wait and see.



Uzzi said:


> Riva del Garda has a lot of good mountain biking but I prefer Finale Ligure. Finale is not as crowded as Riva and (IMHO) has better trails. In Riva the climbing tends to be pretty long in Finale you can spread it out.
> 
> 1 Riva
> 2 Finale


----------

